# Why can I not find an overcheck for sale by itself?



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

I could only find one and it was bright red. I need it to be nylon and black.


Can anybody find one?


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_Is there a STBD track near by? See if you can put an ad up on the board near the bathrooms in the paddock, or call some local farms. Some owners are hoarders and could part with an overcheck._

_To bad you didnt live close to Mennonite/Amish country because they normally have a harness repairmen, and he could have made one for you if you couldnt find one in the end!_


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

VelvetsAB said:


> _Is there a STBD track near by? See if you can put an ad up on the board near the bathrooms in the paddock, or call some local farms. Some owners are hoarders and could part with an overcheck._
> 
> _To bad you didnt live close to Mennonite/Amish country because they normally have a harness repairmen, and he could have made one for you if you couldnt find one in the end!_


Thanks for the idea! I'll check it out : )


----------



## Charis (Jul 6, 2010)

www.greenhawk.net
They have STB tack, maybe they would have what you're looking for.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

You could call harness makers and probably get one through them. I've seen them by themselves for minis (with mini tack stores) but never looked for one for full size horses.


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

Is this what I'm looking for? Walsh 2 Ring Check Syn #1345(anti-pull) [HNP5712]

It says it's an overcheck, but it doesn't look like a normal one... Is it just a part of one?


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

I have no idea what that is, but I'd say no.

Here's an overcheck Miniature Horse and Pony Harness Overcheck MiniTack.com
and a side check Miniature Horse and Pony Harness Sidecheck MiniTack.com


Why do you need one?


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Are you sure you want an overcheck? The reason I ask is because you had a thread about teaching your horse to drive and some driving you cannot use an overcheck.


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

What do you mean they can't be used?

I just want it to stop her from eating grass on the trail.

CheyAut, I'll look at those links as soon as I get on a computer. Thanks : )
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

In carriage driving and CDE'S an overcheck is not allowed. Breed shows with the fine harness they use an overcheck. You want the horses frame to be rounded and collected and an overcheck pulls there head up and hollows there back out. I never allow a horse to eat while I am doing any kind of work with them so with a little training that shouldn't be an issue. Also when driving you have constant contact supporting the horse with the reins so they should be able to get there head down unless your reins are to loose to begin with. This is when that whip would come in handy and tell her head up and if she doesn't listen she gets a whack but make sure you are holding her back so she doesn't run forward but it sounds as if you do not have enough contact as she shouldn't be able to get here head down anyway.


----------



## waterbuggies (Jun 9, 2009)

Call Meader Supply 1-800-4horses. They sell them draft size, but they might have them in smaller sizes. Call if they can't help you they might can tell you who can.


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

churumbeque said:


> In carriage driving and CDE'S an overcheck is not allowed. Breed shows with the fine harness they use an overcheck. You want the horses frame to be rounded and collected and an overcheck pulls there head up and hollows there back out. I never allow a horse to eat while I am doing any kind of work with them so with a little training that shouldn't be an issue. Also when driving you have constant contact supporting the horse with the reins so they should be able to get there head down unless your reins are to loose to begin with. This is when that whip would come in handy and tell her head up and if she doesn't listen she gets a whack but make sure you are holding her back so she doesn't run forward but it sounds as if you do not have enough contact as she shouldn't be able to get here head down anyway.


Yes, I know they can't be used in certain events, but I'm not going to be showing for a long while. This is just for trail. I'm not using the overcheck to keep her head up higher than she'd hold it herself... I'm just using it to keep her from putting it down to eat grass. It's not going to affect her frame.

She never eats while I'm working with her, but I'm sure she's going to take advantage of the position I'm in while I'm driving her (at least at first). I'd rather have it there just in case. It's not like it'll bother her when she's not trying to eat.

I'm also not planning on having constant contact with the reins. I don't do it while I'm riding, and I'm not going to do it while I'm driving (especially on the trail). I prefer for my horses to be able to support themselves without using the reins as support.




waterbuggies said:


> Call Meader Supply 1-800-4horses. They sell them draft size, but they might have them in smaller sizes. Call if they can't help you they might can tell you who can.


Thanks! I'll give them a call : )


----------

